# Win 7 64bit - 4.00GB RAM (3.50GB usable) WTF



## linkin

Okay so my extra memory got here (thanks Aastii!  ) and i got it installed without a hitch. i disabled maxmem before installing the RAM, so that isnt my problem. Problem is that i'm on 64 bit windows, it detects all 4gb but says only 3.5gb is usable.

My board supports 8gb max and has no integrated video taking a chunk of system memory...






I have heard something about "memory remapping" I will check my bios for any related feature.

EDIT: Searched my BIOS. nothing found relating to memory remapping 

PS: If you don't know what memory mapping is, google it.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Does your BIOS show all your RAM?


----------



## linkin

yep, bios shows all 4gb in POST


----------



## Bodaggit23

If you look at Task Manager in the Performance tab, are you perhaps using 500MB while idle?

Maybe Windows 7 shows how much the OS is actually using.?

When I had the Beta running on my i7 machine it showed all 6Gb of my RAM.
I don't have the RTM so I can't test.


----------



## Flaring Afro

isn't 32 bit only capable of 3 gigs flat? if it has 3.5 usable then it might not be the os then.


----------



## StrangleHold

If you mave Memory Remap in the bios and running a 64 bit OS disable it.


----------



## tyttebøvs

linkin93 said:


> i disabled maxmem before installing the RAM, so that isnt my problem.


You didn't do as the guy in the other thread, and set it at 4GB?



StrangleHold said:


> If you mave Memory Remap in the bios and running a 64 bit OS disable it.


Remapping is actually OS independent. For any OS to address the lost ram, you will need remapping.


----------



## Aastii

Flaring Afro said:


> isn't 32 bit only capable of 3 gigs flat? if it has 3.5 usable then it might not be the os then.



yes it does, but as op clearly states, he is on 64 bit windows 

Don't know if it is the problem, but I have the same board as you and, obviously, used the exact same memory as you . Because I jumped from 2 to 8 gb though, I didn't go to 4, however, when I upgraded, my system wouldn't boot with 4gb or 8gb in, only 2. It was because of voltages (that shouldn't be your problem, my memory uses more power than normal, or atleast to be stable) and (this is the bit that makes me wonder) because without the updated bios, it couldn't find the memory or even boot. Flashed my BIOS and what do you know, it works, so maybe you can give that a go.

I assume you have CPU-z installed, and if so, check your mobo, the latest bios version (or atleast the one that works) is revision 1301, so make sure you have no lower than that in


----------



## Flaring Afro

Aastii said:


> yes it does, but as op clearly states, he is on 64 bit windows



I was saying its running more memory than 32 bit can handle, so i dont think it was a problem with the os install that made it somehow have some 32 bit qualities.


----------



## Twist86

Well no my Windows 7 shows 4GB and nothing like (3.5gb usable) next to mine.





I wonder if the issue is perhaps your using a pirated version of windows 7 or a bad ripped copy of it (actually 32bit)? 
00426-OEM-8992662-00006 = common key for a cracked version of 7 ultimate.

Just a thought but it is the only thing that comes to mind.


----------



## tyttebøvs

Twist86 said:


> 00426-OEM-8992662-00006 = common key for a cracked version of 7 ultimate.


Busted


----------



## Springy182

Flaring Afro said:


> isn't 32 bit only capable of 3 gigs flat? if it has 3.5 usable then it might not be the os then.



Depends on the motherboard, I've personally seen 2816, 33072, 3328 and 3584. 32bit is limited to 4GB max but usually less, and each program can only "see" 2GB.


----------



## StrangleHold

tyttebøvs said:


> Remapping is actually OS independent. For any OS to address the lost ram, you will need remapping.


 
Well, I actually meant to say enable it. Have no idea why I said to disable it.


----------



## ganzey

Flaring Afro said:


> isn't 32 bit only capable of 3 gigs flat? if it has 3.5 usable then it might not be the os then.



he has 64bit


----------



## bomberboysk

Check that the max memory tab isnt checked. Go into msconfig, Boot tab, Advanced options, and check that the tick box beside "Maximum Memory" isnt checked.


----------

